# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Lock Chart So When I Change Data Chart Will Stay The Same

## gillygilly6

Hello I am wondering how I can lock a chart so that when I change the data from the workbook I pulled the data from for the chart the chart will remain unchanged.

----------


## Viskozki

Click the existing chart, CTRL+C, Right click in a new sheet, Paste Picture JPEG.

----------


## gillygilly6

Is there a way to do it with a macro?

----------

